# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم Borneo Schematics شروحات :  Video Tutorial Using Borneo Schematics

## mohamed73

**  **  **  **  *How To Install , Forgot Pass Done Change Pass :* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_Tutorial How toUse Borneo Schematics  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _

----------


## mohamed73

_Tutorial Borneo Schematic  _

----------

